# Lol Check it out!



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL 
i was editing my pics and then i just thought of doing this


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 11, 2009)

lol thats funny


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol ...


----------



## Princess (Jan 11, 2009)

lawl XD


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm debating whether to laugh or not.

Its humorous, gets a chuckle out of me. Nice work.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work =P


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 8, 2009)

What's on his toe?


----------



## Rene (Mar 13, 2009)

rofl, 

that's just genius !


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

lulz, very well done


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol!  most impressive two thumbs up.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 13, 2009)

You can really tell that that's what hes thinkin, cancha???


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 13, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> You can really tell that that's what hes thinkin, cancha???


yep xD


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 13, 2009)

wow long time people dont come here


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry but that's not funny.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 14, 2009)

your always putting goofy pictures
<big>i love them D</big>


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Giggles*


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 15, 2009)

This is funny! =D Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol, that's pretty funny

WOOT 1000th POST!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 15, 2009)

KK should focus more when he's singing. Maybe that's why some of his songs sound so bad!


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 15, 2009)

Cool...  =P


----------



## danny330 (Mar 15, 2009)

very funny, keep adding more!


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 15, 2009)

funny..but i only laughed in my head...no lolz...srry


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

whats it supposed to be?
it's so damn small i can't tell


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 15, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> whats it supposed to be?
> it's so damn small i can't tell


he said "What's that thing on my toe?!?"


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont really get it, is it that he is looking at his toe or something?


----------



## John102 (Mar 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i dont really get it, is it that he is looking at his toe or something?


ok, it's like he's lifting up his foot to see what is on his toe.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 15, 2009)

haha....funny


----------



## RiiRii (Mar 15, 2009)

Hmmm...yes ive noticed that! VERY FUNNY XDDD! 
Btw there is one other problem with K.K. and its the fact that he`s NAKED! It bothers me...


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 16, 2009)

RiiRii said:
			
		

> Hmmm...yes ive noticed that! VERY FUNNY XDDD!
> Btw there is one other problem with K.K. and its the fact that he`s NAKED! It bothers me...


well, i know how your mind works now!!  lol jk


----------



## Chibz (Mar 16, 2009)

There's something on his toe?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 16, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> There's something on his toe?


yes, but...
IT'S A Mastery!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 16, 2009)

Only you bita.. xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

xD cool pic xD


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 16, 2009)

LAWLAWLAWLAWLAWL XD XD XD XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, genius. xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 16, 2009)

nice pic lol


----------



## Suaure (Mar 16, 2009)

yay


----------



## Rene (Mar 17, 2009)

lol :yay:


----------

